

Spriting made easy - gspyrou
http://spriteme.org/

======
niyazpk
This could be really useful tool, but even the example page in the demo broke
after it automatically applied the sprited image.

(As an aside, I think there are a lot of unnecessary steps in the demo. A demo
is supposed to show the _main_ features of the tool very quickly and not
explain every nitty-gritty detail of the implementation)

